# Can't replay podcast



## MonroeMatt (Jun 8, 2017)

Since the last software update, if I stop listening to a podcast, and try to resume when I get back into the car, the podcast has advance, and I cannot rewind back to the point I left off at. Re loading the episode does not return back to the beginning of the podcast. Rebooting the car does not help either. Any ideas?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Seems to be ok on my car. You don’t mention if you’re using TuneIn or Spotify


----------



## MonroeMatt (Jun 8, 2017)

I am using Tunin


----------

